# Scalloping in Steinhatchee



## woody (Oct 17, 2007)

We went down to Steinhatchee, FL last Monday & stayed thru Friday.
I chose Steinhatchee because they had a marina to keep the boat in. 
I put 86 gps miles on my 22' pontoon in those 5 days.
The water in the gulf down there is flat. A couple of the boats out there were air-boats like you see in the everglades. The water is that flat.
We stayed at The Sea Hag (http://seahag.com/). 
I couldn't imagine being 2-1/2 miles off shore & being in waist deep water but there I was. 
Once you get about 5 miles north of the river channel the water clears up & there are scallops all over the place. 
Four on the boat, 2 scalloping, 1 on facebook & my wife catching sun & part time snorkeling. 
We got a 5 gal. bucket every day out & watched it rain all day last Wed. 
The restaurants were good to great.
I'll be going back there........:thumbup:


----------



## Georgiaboy (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice report and good eating on the scallops.


----------



## sailor (Oct 29, 2007)

When I lived in Gainesville I was there just about every weekend. Love the place.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Gotta love the Big Bend area! We usually go to Chrystal River, fish the inshore, swim and snorkel the springs. We stay at the Best Western, modest marina and launch. Crackers bar/ grill is right next door-good eats, live bands most nights....
Anyway- great area to visit!


----------

